# Kitten Countdown



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well my girl ginny (burmese) was due yesterday and today is day 66.

When does everyone else consider their cat to be overdue and call the vet?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

About day 68.

Waiting for kittens is far worse than waiting for Christmas ever was!

Liz


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

im going thru same thing at the moment the waiting is killing me iv rechecked the calender to make sure im right on dates but still not much sign of anything keep us posted


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

she was with her stud for 9 days as it was so far away we could not pick her up on a week night - and so i guess being late could be normal anyway in this instance


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how exciting,kittens kitens kittens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....:thumbup:


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> she was with her stud for 9 days as it was so far away we could not pick her up on a week night - and so i guess being late could be normal anyway in this instance


what date are you counting from as we seem at same point first attmpt at mating for mine was 18th sept but they were going for 5/6 days so im not sure iv worked out right


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

serenitylove said:


> what date are you counting from as we seem at same point first attmpt at mating for mine was 18th sept but they were going for 5/6 days so im not sure iv worked out right


1st day of mating hun. So for me it was 19th Sept + 65 days = 23rd Nov (yesterday)
But they may not conceive on the first day so Im giving it a few days.
Plus my girl was on constant call for 4 weeks before she went to stud so that could have affected things. We were not even sure she would conceive at all because of the constant calling


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> 1st day of mating hun. So for me it was 19th Sept + 65 days = 23rd Nov (yesterday)
> But they may not conceive on the first day so Im giving it a few days.
> Plus my girl was on constant call for 4 weeks before she went to stud so that could have affected things. We were not even sure she would conceive at all because of the constant calling


thanks i think im gona give mine till thurs and maybe get her checked if nothing happening by then. look forward to hearing how many you get x


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

serenitylove said:


> thanks i think im gona give mine till thurs and maybe get her checked if nothing happening by then. look forward to hearing how many you get x


what breed is she hun? what colours are you expecting?

Mine is burmese and choc and lilacs will be the litter colours


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> what breed is she hun? what colours are you expecting?
> 
> Mine is burmese and choc and lilacs will be the litter colours


aww chocolates, i love chocolates,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aww im all excited now,.....


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> what breed is she hun? what colours are you expecting?
> 
> Mine is burmese and choc and lilacs will be the litter colours


mum a long haired domestic dad half siamese she b/w and he blk so expecting black and white 
hoping for blue eyes again tho

bet yours are going to be gorgeous


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

All the best with your next litter xxx:thumbup:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Vix


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

my snowshoes turned up 10 days early and man did it show but we all survived and the lil gems just did 3 months of next years RSPCA calander


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

oh wow 10 days early!! Bless em


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Tasha said:


> my snowshoes turned up 10 days early and man did it show but we all survived and the lil gems just did 3 months of next years RSPCA calander


10 days early??!  You were lucky any survived at all!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on, Saffron, any news??!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

i thought that too - even if kittens are a week early it''s touch and go whether they can survive, but 10 days really is pushing it. the lungs would simply not be mature. I suspect the dates were wrong!



lizward said:


> 10 days early??!  You were lucky any survived at all!
> 
> Liz


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I am pleased to announce the safe arrival of 4 babies!!! Yayyyy!!

She lost her plug about 4pm and waters broke at 6pm on Tuesday night. And no labour or pushing till 6am yesterday morning (day 68).
Im surprised I have any finger nails left as I was very tempted to call the vet at 11pm when still no babies had arrived!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww thats wonderful hun congratulations to you and mummy cat  dont forget picies  when you can *


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

At last! What colours have you got?

Liz


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

chocs & lilacs but i cant tell the difference yet - when ado the colours emerge?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

congratulations!

I can't usually be certain about chocs and lilacs till at least 2 weeks of age - in fact on one occasion I was convinced I had a choc till 4 weeks, then it suddenly became lilac 



xxSaffronxx said:


> chocs & lilacs but i cant tell the difference yet - when ado the colours emerge?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations,...


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> congratulations!
> 
> I can't usually be certain about chocs and lilacs till at least 2 weeks of age - in fact on one occasion I was convinced I had a choc till 4 weeks, then it suddenly became lilac


great thanks naomi


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I know 4 isnt many but im just glad we have any at all - i had prepared myself for the worst as it was 12 hours from waters breaking to giving birth!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

TO YOU Z FOR BEING A FANTASTIC MIDWIFE AND GINNY FOR DELIVERING 4 FURMUNCHKINS:biggrin::biggrin: Also you know not to underestimate 4 kitts,they may as well be 10 at times,now get clicking and indulge our need to brood over these little darlings:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> TO YOU Z FOR BEING A FANTASTIC MIDWIFE AND GINNY FOR DELIVERING 4 FURMUNCHKINS:biggrin::biggrin: Also you know not to underestimate 4 kitts,they may as well be 10 at times,now get clicking and indulge our need to brood over these little darlings:biggrin::biggrin:


Yes well the kitts are a lot bigger than Mimis were cos she carried more so they were smaller


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Exactly,would rather have a smallish healthy litter than a large litter that needs a lot of attention-anyday,how ya diddling love and Ginny and Co?Did ya manage to get any rest yet


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

congratulations hope they doing well xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

how lovely - 4 new lovelies - congratutions!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Exactly,would rather have a smallish healthy litter than a large litter that needs a lot of attention-anyday,how ya diddling love and Ginny and Co?Did ya manage to get any rest yet


not yesterday no but i had a good nights sleep last night in my own bed cuddled up to my OH


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwww congratulations on your 4 new arrivals!

Clever mummy can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

That's fab news - more lovely new babies

Congratulations

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw congrats  xx


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

lizward said:


> 10 days early??!  You were lucky any survived at all!
> 
> Liz


I didnt sleep for 2 weeks!!!! and all the litter lived but I had the vet here 24/7 thankfully very close friend

no my dates were not wrong my vet saw her 3 days before and felt that something was up so we were prepared for an early delivery heatmats and incubator plugged in usually used for ducks but I dont think the kittens were fussed they were tubed for 8 days then put with mum and supplement fed


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

well done saffron and ginny cant wait to see pics


----------

